

Ask HN: Looking for startups focusing on AI/Machine Learning SAAS - trapper_jon

Anybody know of any? I am aware of a couple but hoping to sus-out some teams that are hungry to partner with on a startup of my own (meaning pay for your service).
======
sebsen3
blue-yonder.com If you are interested you can pm me on linkedin:
de.linkedin.com/pub/sebastian-neubauer/79/26a/166/

~~~
iandanforth
Ersatz1 Alchemy Wit.ai

